# Oliva Connecticut Reserve Double Toro Cigar Review - BIG, FAT, NATURAL STICK



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

As good as any mild stick can be. Solid, crisp tobacco cedar or oak flavor. Like the Gurkha Oark Avenue, Rocky Patel Connecticut, and 5 Vegas Gol...

Read the full review here: Oliva Connecticut Reserve Double Toro Cigar Review - BIG, FAT, NATURAL STICK


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

As a newbie, this is probably a good stick to try for me


----------

